# Spacehulk finally returning to your PC (and Mac and iDevice)



## The Groke (Dec 11, 2012)

Squeee! etc.

That said, I know nothing about the devs or anything more than the scant info on this page, but it will be Spacehulk, it will be GW licensed and it will be turn-based.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 11, 2012)

Damn you Games Workshop! Creeping back into my life yet again. It's like Rasputin, you can't kill it.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 11, 2012)

I read that as rastlin.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 11, 2012)

I have the original on one of my dead laptops. An absolute bugger of a game 

Will be watching out for this!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I read that as rastlin.


You mean Raistlin?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I have the original on one of my dead laptops. An absolute bugger of a game
> 
> Will be watching out for this!


 

used to be on sourceforge, is no longer.I would like it if you could send me it. somehow.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> used to be on sourceforge, is no longer.I would like it if you could send me it. somehow.


It's conceivable that I've wiped it during an upgrade. I might get around to having a look later, mind.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> It's conceivable that I've wiped it during an upgrade. I might get around to having a look later, mind.


 

well, if you do find it let me know. it was a very faithful reproduction of the tabletop


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 11, 2012)

Fistandantilus


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2012)

Mac and idevices too? Get in!


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 12, 2012)

Will be amazing on the iPad if it's done right. This may be one of those rare occasions where I actually buy an app! Perish the thought.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2012)

This could be very cool indeed on the iPad!


----------



## agricola (Dec 17, 2012)

Turn-based?  No thanks.  VOTBA remade but with modern graphics, and the same interface (so the commander could see what the four other marine players were doing) would be awesome though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

vengeance of the blood angels was just punishingly difficult


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 18, 2012)

It will be shit. There is only one way to play Space Hulk.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 15, 2013)

So it comes out tomorrow - anyone on Steam gonna be up for a game?


----------



## debaser (Aug 16, 2013)

Rabs didn't like it! http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/08/16/wot-i-think-space-hulk/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2013)

debaser said:


> Rabs didn't like it! http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/08/16/wot-i-think-space-hulk/


 
Ouch, sounds terrible. If they'd simply made it like the board game it would have been great.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 16, 2013)

debaser said:


> Rabs didn't like it! http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/08/16/wot-i-think-space-hulk/



Yeah, just been reading that myself. Glad I stopped myself from preordering now.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Moronik (Aug 22, 2013)

I got this game. Its good. The reviewer is an idiot. Read the comments, you'll see how many people disagree. Its just a shame that so many people will be put off by this review.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 23, 2013)

Moronik said:


> I got this game. Its good. The reviewer is an idiot. Read the comments, you'll see how many people disagree. Its just a shame that so many people will be put off by this review.



You have been enjoying it then?

He isn't the only one to have given a similar review...certainly watching it in action, the animation speed would drive me insane after a few rounds and the whole thing appears a little amateurish and very light on content for a $30 game.

If it were cheaper I might have given it a punt. Even $10 gets you a hell of a lot in Indieland these days and I am still not onvinced this is up to snuff.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm not paying full whack...


----------



## Moronik (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah its a great game, multiplayer is a blast.

What a lot of reviews dont tell you is that you can issue orders to more than one marine at a time, so the slow movement animation is not much of an issue. However i think the developers are looking into an option to speed up the animation somewhat.

In fact the developers have been amazing and have answered some of my questions personally! They really are looking after this game.

A level editor will be added shortly, as well as co-op mode. New chapters/campaigns will be added in a month or two apparently. Probably Dark Angels or Space Wolves.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ouch, sounds terrible. If they'd simply made it like the board game it would have been great.


 
Its almost an exact port of the board game...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2013)

An exact port? Well...that's me sold! Gonna wait for the iPad version though as I'd prefer a portable version.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 29, 2013)

I would consider the iPad version...


----------



## Moronik (Aug 29, 2013)

Take a look at their facebook page or the steam discussions. The developers are very hands on, which is refreshing. The game did have some problems at launch, but is mostly sorted now. The game is still very much playable. Theres been 5 patches since launch!!


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would certainly consider the iPad version over the PC version. High quality hand held gaming is very much something I'm interested in at the moment, especially after playing the fantastic X-Com import for iOS. Certainly the future.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2013)

Turn based games work well on tablets too.


----------

